# Chrooted SFTP with Rsync



## olav (May 31, 2011)

There is an online storage service named strongspace.com, they provide a setup with sftp + rsync. It's chrooted and you can't login with a shell. But you can still use Rsync. My question is how have they done this? There are no shells available (I can't find any additional files in the chroot).


----------



## gordon@ (May 31, 2011)

Try using shells/scponly.


----------



## AndyUKG (May 31, 2011)

I believe scponly, at least the unmodified one from the FreeBSD ports, has some bug that prevents it from working with rsync (even when you choose rsync compatibility in the options for the port). Last time I tried it didn't work, a few months back,

ta Andy.

PS from digging into it even longer ago, I think it was a known issue but unresolved issue.


----------



## olav (May 31, 2011)

Could it be a combination of MySecureShell and scponly? 

MySecureShell for hiding files in sftp and scponly with only rsync when using ssh?


----------

